
Empirical Evidence: Cats Love People - podiki
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/01/science/cats-love-people.html
======
podiki
Link to paper [paywall]:
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0376635716...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0376635716303424)

